# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can a mod delete all my threads/posts?

## mediocre45

Thanks!

----------


## *Admin*

why....

----------


## mediocre45

> why....


I have read that my profile can't be deleted, and due to an upcoming position basically everything in my life will be investigated, so I'm trying to cover as many bases as possible. Is this possible or no?

----------


## *Admin*

Is this your real name or just a screen name and if it is a screen name how would they know to look for it... if it is real I can change the name with no problem...

----------


## mediocre45

> Is this your real name or just a screen name and if it is a screen name how would they know to look for it... if it is real I can change the name with no problem...


Screen name, without going into detail government agencies will be digging deep, looking at IP addresses, groups (or forums) I may be associated with, etc. Thanks

----------


## *Admin*

Ok I will change the name for you not a problem... and remove your ip addy... in the future you need to use and ip proxy or just got to an ip spoof site and get one to browse with  :Smilie: 


What name would you like...

----------


## mediocre45

> Ok I will change the name for you not a problem... and remove your ip addy... in the future you need to use and ip proxy or just got to an ip spoof site and get one to browse with 
> 
> 
> What name would you like...


The screen name shouldn't affect anything, it has no relation to my real name.

----------


## *Admin*

ok no problem... ip changed

----------


## morty

If you ever want any of your posts that were changed let me know I took screen shots of them for you

----------


## zaggahamma

> If you ever want any of your posts that were changed let me know I took screen shots of them for you


ouch  :Chairshot:

----------

